
We’re Sick of Racism, Literally - jboynyc
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/11/opinion/sunday/sick-of-racism-literally.html
======
Tomsredwagon
Coincidentally, I'm sick of it being assumed I'm racist simply because I'm
white.

~~~
jboynyc
Is your response prompted by something in this piece?

